# I'll be down in the sewer, holding a bucket



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

Historic Whiskey May Be Poured Down the Drain for Being Sold Without a License

Friday, November 16, 2007 (FoxNews)


NASHVILLE, Tenn. — Here's a sobering thought: Hundreds of bottles of Jack Daniel's whiskey, some of it almost 100 years old, may be unceremoniously poured down a drain because authorities suspect it was being sold by someone without a license.

Officials seized 2,400 bottles late last month during warehouse raids in Nashville and Lynchburg, the southern Tennessee town where the whiskey is distilled.

"Punish the person, not the whiskey," said an outraged Kyle MacDonald, 28, a Jack Daniel's drinker from British Columbia who promotes the whiskey on his blog. "Jack never did anything wrong, and the whiskey itself is innocent."

Investigators are also looking into whether some of the bottles had been stolen from the distillery. No one has been arrested.

Authorities are still determining how much of the liquor will be disposed of, and how much can be sold at auction.

Tennessee law requires officials to destroy whiskey that cannot be sold legally in the state, such as bottles designed for sale overseas and those with broken seals.

"We'd pour it out," said Danielle Elks, executive director of the Tennessee Alcoholic Beverage Commission.

The estimated value of the liquor is $1 million, possibly driven up by the value of the antique bottles, which range from 3-liter bottles to half-pints.

One seized bottle dates to 1914, with its seal unbroken. Elks said it is worth $10,000 on the collectors market. Investigators are looking into whether the liquor was being sold for the value of the bottles rather than the whiskey.

"Someone was making a great deal of profit," she said.

Tennessee whiskeys age in charred white oak barrels, but the maturing process that gives them character mostly stops when it is bottled. A bottled whiskey can deteriorate over a long period of time, especially if it is opened or exposed to sunlight and heat.

Christopher Carlsson, a spirits connoisseur and collector in Rochester, N.Y., said old vintages of whiskey in their original containers are highly prized.

"A lot of these bottles are priceless," he said. "It's like having a rare painting. It's heavily collected."

The raids, prompted by a tip, were conducted at two warehouses and a home in Lynchburg, about 65 miles southeast of Nashville. Another raid was at a Nashville hotel room where drinks were being served and bottles were being sold.

For now, the whiskey is being stored in a Nashville vault.

Elks acknowledged that pouring out the whiskey would not be a happy hour for her.

"It'd kill me," she said.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I saw this yesterday...hopefully they make an exception, and auction it off for charity or something like that. It would be a real shame if they destroyed all that.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Seems to me they should determine if any of it was stolen before they go disposing of it. If it's stolen property it should go back to the rightful owner.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

What's everyone so upset about? They are talking about Jack Daniels.u
Now if it was Knob Creek or Crown Royal that would be worth getting upset about..

We need a smiley with a flame thrower..:r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> What's everyone so upset about? They are talking about Jack Daniels.u
> Now if it was Knob Creek or Crown Royal that would be worth getting upset about..
> 
> We need a smiley with a flame thrower..:r


If it was Knob Creek , I would put together an "elite" Club Stogie rescue team!!!:ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well we need to save the jack.

i am now going to get a group together to save the jack forget black water we will be called black label ( can i use that ) or the jack offs (no that wont work) well how about the bottel rescuers (may think we are saving dolphins) well i dont know but we will rise.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

It will be a sad day in nyc if those bottles are poured into a drain.:hn


----------

